
Court rules that ISPs do not need to give up information on copyright infringers - dineshp2
https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/2016/08/court-rules-isps-not-need-give-information-alleged-pirates-copyright-infringers/
======
zaroth
But they did find Cox is liable for contributory copyright infringement and
needs to pay $25 million in damages to BMG, for not passing on the extortion,
ahem, I mean infringement notification letters. Eck.

